# Dear Abby...



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I have an etiquette question... 

if one was supposed to visit a new club (yay! A FR club is starting near me!!) this weekend, but the dog went into estrus two days ago, would you still take her or not? 

I know we don't mind training dogs that are cycling (just another distraction) but I'd imagine some clubs aren't that way. I have tried to call and ask them but haven't gotten in touch yet, so just in case I don't get in touch before then - what do y'all think?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If you don't get an answer from the club, take her, keep her crated. weather permitting, till you can discuss it with them.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Bob. Most of the FR clubs I know are fine with females in heat coming to training. Actually I'm not sure I've worked with one that wasn't. They may want the female to go last, then again I may be there working my dog and tell you to go first and let me see where you put her for downs and stuff so I can work my dog right there also  
Not bagging on sports, just something I've experienced, but the Sch clubs seem to be a lot less welcoming to females in heat. I'd say in my experience a 50/50 split there on whether they were welcome.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I agree with Bob. Most of the FR clubs I know are fine with females in heat coming to training. Actually I'm not sure I've worked with one that wasn't. They may want the female to go last, then again I may be there working my dog and tell you to go first and let me see where you put her for downs and stuff so I can work my dog right there also
> Not bagging on sports, just something I've experienced, but the Sch clubs seem to be a lot less welcoming to females in heat. I'd say in my experience a 50/50 split there on whether they were welcome.


At our club females in season go last and use a different part of the field. No problems at all. Our club is also a public park. Tons of strange scents from the furbaby folks walking their dogs (not on training days). We look at it as just more distraction training.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<< Tons of strange scents from the furbaby folks >> 

Bob said a bad word!!!!!!!

DFrost


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't go last weekend anyway because it was raining cats and dogs all over GA; hopefully I will get in touch with them before this weekend, if not, I'll just take her and not get her out if there is a problem. Shame, because her OB especially seems to be better when she's in heat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> << Tons of strange scents from the furbaby folks >>
> 
> Bob said a bad word!!!!!!!
> 
> DFrost


Nicest thing I could think of calling them. :lol: :lol:


----------

